# I'm dating a 32 year old virgin. Should I be his first or not?



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

:roll


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Haha, I swear I remember seeing this video or a video like it some time ago. Funny how stupid some people are.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

depends.. what are your beliefs about premarital...


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

She should get dumped if she has to ask questions like that.

And OF COURSE comments would be disabled for that video.


----------



## remixkilla (Jul 17, 2012)

Sub


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

I found it upsetting to break up with someone when you took their virginity because there would always be that novelty.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

If by some miracle I find a female that chooses to start a relationship with me again, I'll make sure I keep quiet about being a virgin still...


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

Well at the time it was the most magical experience in the world, knowing you were the person to give them that first buzz.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

So she's asking advice to someone in a video? Sounds like something you should answer for yourself.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

SMH


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

just wish I could meet someone special who doesn't care about "experience"..


----------

